# Nebraska Sandhills Journey



## homeless (Jun 18, 2018)

Marysville KS, Fairbury NE, Hebron, Worlds Largest Porch Swing, York, Aurora, Grand Island, Broken Bow, Thedford, Valentine, Mission, White River, Potato Creek, Interior
Came out of Marysville, KS and headed north off the Pony Express Trail and headed north on the Oregon Trail toward Nebraska. Stopped by the Worlds Largest Porch Swing at Hebron, NE. Went on up to Aurora, NE and stayed at their City Park and did a few days bike riding. Nice town and a great park.
From Aurora we traveled the Sandhills Journey Hwy up to Thedford, NE and headed north on the Blue Star Memorial Hwy. Found a nice Road Side Park and thought about staying the night, but with no cell service, we moved on to the Valentine’s City Park. After a night there we moved into town to the Wacky West Travel Park and spent the week end with full hook ups and waited to go to the “Bad Lands NP” during the week.
After checking out the “Cowboy Rail to Trail” in Valentine we moved on north into South Dakota and through the Rosebud Indian Reservation and onto White River. Then west to Potato Creek, then north to Interior, SD. and onto our next adventure.


----------

